# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Mirembajtja e Kompjuterit

## Tironsja

Pershendetje.
Ka disa kohe qe kur e hap kompjuterin me ben nje zhurme jo te kendeshme.Zgjat gati 5 min pas hapjes pastaj pushon.Sot duke punuar ne kompjuter me filloj e njejta zhurme ,por s'po pushon.Te jep pershtypjen sikur ndizet nje makine.
Kompjuteri eshte i ri nuk kam shume kohe qe e kam blere dhe i mirembajtur.Nuk e kuptoj pse kjo zhurme dhe c'fare duhet te bej qe mos te jete me?

----------


## Reiart

Une nuk jam ekspert per kompjuter por nga sa lexova me siper  dhe ne qofte se te gjitha parametrat e punes jane ne rregull mua me duket se kemi te bejme me nje difekt mekanik. Mendoj se mund te jete ventilatori qe ben ftohjen e pjeseve te brendeshme te kompjuterit.

----------


## Patrioti

Pershendetje!

Edhe mua me ngjan si difekt mekanik ( ne fakt ska se ca te jete tjeter)

Ne kete rast duhet te identifikosh zhurmen qe mund te vije nga:

1)CDRoom (meret vesh kollaj )
2)Harddisku
3)ventilatori i procesorit ose i grafik kartes (nese eshte me ventilator )
per piken 2,3 duhet hapur kasa e komp. per ta pare.



Tani po te them dicka nga eksperienca, nese eshte hard disku dhe versionin e win. e ke recovery version dhe komputerin e ke brenda garancise bej kujdes dhe mos e le firmen ku e ke blere te te ndroje vetem hard diskun se pastaj win. qe ke eshte kot.

----------


## Tironsja

Faleminderit te dyve.
Mendoj qe eshte ventilatori sepse ate zhurme ben,por normal ky duhet ta bej si tip roleje here fillon her ndalon e tani e ben pa pushim a thua se nga momenti ne moment do plasi.

Do te hap njiher ta shof doshta duhet pastruar mos i ka hyr ndonje gje  :buzeqeshje: 

ciao

----------


## DECIMUS

Eshte shume e zakonshme qe zhurma jo normale ne START/RESTART te vije si pasoje e defekteve ne power-supply. Ndoshta juve jetoni ne nje zone ku rryma elektrike flaktuon ose ndyshe eshte e paqendrueshme. Si pasoje e kesaj do vije nje kohe qe generatori i rrymes(power-supply)do te digjet. Juve nuk do te jeni ne gjendje ta ndizni kompjuterin.(Or bring the system up, sic i thone keta ketej). Do te te keshilloja te bleje nje power-surge strip nga ato te mirat.

peace out!!!

----------


## Tironsja

Decimus
Nuk eshte zhurme qe behet vetem kur start por fillon kur e hap kompjuterin e mbaron kur e mbyll. Besoj se e ka ventilatori.
Nuk e di a mund te bej dicka vete apo duhet patjeter 1 teknik.Dikush me tha qe duhet ta fshij se mos ka zene pluhera.

----------


## Reiart

Pluhuri eshte lule dhe e pastron sa hap e mbyll syte, por ne qoftse eshte ndonje bokull apo aksi eshte konsumuar atehere mendoj se duhet ta dergosh atje ku e ke blere. Shpresoj ta kesh brenda garancise nese e ke blere te ri.
Nje pyetje jashte teme. Mund te me thuash ku e ke blere?

----------


## edspace

Tironce. 

E kam patur dhe vete kete problem me nje kompjuter dhe mund te them me 90% siguri qe vjen nga ventilatori qe fton procesorin ose ndonje ventilator tjeter qe ti mund te kesh. Zakonisht kompjuterat kane 2 ventilatore, 1 per procesorrin dhe 1 per pjesen qe merret me furnizimin e rrymes elektrike. Pjesa e furnizimit shume rralle mund te kete probleme dhe nqs ka kompjuteri nuk te ndizet fare ose zhurma do ishte per tere kohen. 

Ventilatori i procesorit e ben zhurmen me ope sepse kontrollohet nga bios. Bios mat temperaturen e procesorit dhe ne baze te temperatures kontrollon xhirot e ventilatorit qe ta mbaje procesorin ne nje temperature te caktuar per funksionim ideal. 

Nga vete eksperienca ime mendoj se eshte mire ta shpiesh kompjuterin ne nje pike teknike qe ti ndrojne ventilatorin. Mos u mundo ta pastrosh ventilatorin sepse vetem sa do ta besh me keq. Helika eshte shume e dobet dhe levizja me e vogel nga balanca fillon te bej zhurmen. Megjithate ti hape kompjuterin me kujdes se mos te zere korenti dhe shiko se mbase eshte mbeshtetur ndonje kabell afer helikes. Largoji sa me larg kabllot dhe siguroi dhe fjongot plasike ose izolues.  Fryji ventilatorit per ti hequr tymrat ose nqs ke bombina me ajer qe jane kastile per te pastruar kompjuterin perdor ate. 

Nqs zhurma vazhdon atehere provo te shtrengosh (ose lirosh) vidhat qe mbajne ventilatorin te montuar mbi heatsink. Heatsink eshte nje pjese metalike me shume flete e montuar mbi procesorin per ti mbare nxehtesine procesorit dhe per ta shperndare ate ne fletet metalike. Ventilatori pastaj qendron mbi heatsink dhe zakonisht eshte i montuar me 4 vidha (nje ne cdo qoshe). Me kujdes te madh shtrengo ose liro vidhat qe ventilatori te jete i barazlarguar nga te gjitha cepat me heatsinkun. 

Procesori sic e di eshte truri i kompjuterit dhe reth e rotull jane montuar pjese shume delikate prandaj duhet te tregosh kujdes te madh. Nqs nuk ke aftesite per keto gjera dhe kompjuteri te duhet me patjeter eshte mire qe mos ti futesh duart fare dhe ta shpiesh ne tekniket. Ventilatori si pjese eshte aty te $10-$20 ne varesi te procesorit, modelit te kompjuterit etj. Me gjithe punen nuk mendoj se mund te veje me shume se 40-50 dollare.  Nqs je e zonja mund te vesh ne dyqan ose ne internet, te blesh modelin e ventilatorit qe ke dhe te heqesh te vjetrin dhe te vesh te riun. 

Nje arsye tjeter qe mund te sjelle zhurmen eshte dhe vendosja e kompjuterit tend. Sigurohu qe kompjuteri eshte i balancuar mbi tavoline ose ne dysheme. Mbase ke ndonje liber, reviste, etj etj qe i prish nivelin. Mundohu ta levizesh ne pozicione te tjera dhe shiko nqs e rrit ose zvogelon zhurmen. Mund te duket qesharake por kane te bejne shume dhe keto gjera. 
Ketu ke dhe nje foto qe gjeta ne internet.

----------


## Tironsja

Reiart
Ne nje dyqan kompjuterash e kam blere,ku tjeter  :buzeqeshje: 

Edspace flm shume.Une kontaktova me 1 teknik dhe me thane qe eshte zhurme qe vjen nga ventilatori.Tani i pres te vine ti nderrojne pasi eshte akoma brenda garancis.
Nuk e di a duhet ta hap kompjuterin apo duhet te pres sa te vi tekniku (qe do vonoj 5 dite).

Ju falenderoj shume per ndihmen.

----------


## edspace

Prit te vij tekniku. Pervec zhurmes mos ki merak se nuk ka asgje te keqe. Nje levizje e vogel i boshtit te helikes ben zhurme te madhe. Ventilatori ndihmon qe te mbaje procesorin te ftohte por nuk eshte i domosdoshem. Nqs zhurma eshte e padurueshme mund ta shkeputesh kabllin e ventilatorit dhe te punosh pa ate. Per te lehtesuar zhurmen mund te vesh ndonje cope gome ne fund te kompjuterit.

----------


## Reiart

Tironse me paske kuptuar se prapthi. Nuk diskutohet qe e ke blere ne nje dyqan kompjuterash se te gabi nuk ka te tille. Por une e kisha fjalen tek cili dyqan ose me mire tek cila firme e ke blere, dhe per te bere ndonje sugjerim nese do ta kishe jashte garancise. Uroj qe ata tekniket te vijne sa me pare.

----------


## shakespear

une do te kisha mendimin qe procesoret amd po bejne proges te madh. e vetmja gje qe une kam hasur me to eshte se kur kushtet jane jo te volitshme pra kane teperatura pak te larta ky lloj procesori ngarkohet shume edhe fillon e ben naze pra kane probleme vetem me nxetesine edhe me azgje tjeter nese je ne veri te ndonje vendi edhe eshte ftohte te keshilloj te marresh amd se jane te dashuruar shume me ftohtesine keta lloj procesoresh  :buzeqeshje:  
me respekt 
shakespear

----------


## krokodili_73

Cuna

A di ndonjeri se si mund te ulet zhurma e kompjuterit. Mu ai fan i power unit po ma nxin jeten dhe disa heer jam bo gati me i ra me kom karrigje se bohet i bezdis.

Kam kerku ne market po te gjithe fanet jan me 36 dbel zhurme, sic eshte dhe ky i fundit qe ja kam vene power unit.

A ka bere ndonjeri ndonje shpikje si me ja bo.

flmnd

kroksi

----------


## benseven11

Zhurma e Fanit tregon per dy shkaqe;
Aksi i fanit(ventilatorit nuk ka vaj sa duhet)
I duhet hedhur nje pike vaj,maqinash qepse qe eshte ideal
jo lloj vaji tjeter,Vaji i maqinave qepse eshte i dizenjuar
per te vajisur pjeset dinamike qe levizin shume shpejt
dhe megjithse me kalimin e kohes oksidohet nuk krijon mbetje kokrra te vogla te thara qe shkaktojne ferkim me aksin dhe zhurme Per tja hedhur vajin  Fani ka nje etikete rrumbullake
ne qender e heq etiketen me kujdes Do shohesh nen etikete
nje grope ia hedh nje pike vaj dhe e mbulon gropen me etiketen ngjitese dhe kaq>ka edhe tipe ventilatoresh qe nuk kane grope nen etikete po kane nje shenje prerjeje te rrumbullaket dmth kane nje si pune kapaku qe eshte rrafsh me siperfaqen e qendres se ventilatorit me nje maje thike e hap kapakun dhe 
i fut nje pike vaj dhe e rimbulon me kapak dhe etiketen.
kjo puna e vajit te uroj te te mbaroje pune>Po fakti eshte qe ne shumicen e rasteve kjo ul zhurmen,megjithate nuk e  heq komplet.Edhe pastrimi i pluhurave te akumuluar brenda power supply-it e ul zhurmen
Me sa kujtoj nga nje rast te tille qe kam pas vete.Nqs zhurma e fanit eshte kercitese dhe zhurme e madhe eshte shenje qe 
tregon qe komplet Power supply qe ke i ka ardhur koha te ndrrohet komplet me nje te re.Zakonisht pas kesaj zhurme per 3 jave afersisht si rezultat i nje difekti qe ka vete power supply tek nje prej Kapacitoreve dhe qe ske cfare i ben ndodh qe ventilatori do te pushoje punen duke krijuar shume rrezik per mbinxehje te power supply si dhe me vone djegje te motherboardit.
Decibeli 36 nuk te krijon asnjehere zhurme te keqe dhe te madhe
Normalisht zhurma e decibelit 36 eshte me e vogel se zhurma e frigoriferit,dmth qe degjohet shume shume pak dhe nuk te besdis.
keshtu qe te duhet te blesh nje Power supply te re mundohu ta gjesh te pakten 350 w fuqi ose 400w qe eshte akoma me mire
dhe e mbush me mire ngarkesen qe ka kompjuteri ne drivera
dhe e suporton me mire motherbordin ne qofte se punon me pentium4.kur ta blesh shiko qe Power supply te suportoje si
model edhe Pentium 3 edhe pentium4.Evito blerjen nga Dell dhe Getaway pasi ato perdorin pjese jo gjithnje te reja por edhe power supply qe me perpara kane qene te perdorura jane prishur dhe Delli i ka riparuar dhe i shet(shiko per fjalen refurbished=po qe refurbished mos e ble).
Nje shkak tjeter i zhurmes vjen nga ulja e numrit te rrotullimeve te ventilatorit te power suply-it dmth boxi i rrymes nuk mbush
mire dhe plotesisht me rryme pasi voltazhi ne nje nga kapacitoretbrenda boxit te rrymes eshte me e ulet.Gjithashtu Power suply shperndan voltazhin neper motherboard CD Rom,Floppy drive CD_RW drive dhe me sa duket nuk i ploteson sa duhet me voltazh.Nqs ke shtuar drivera te rinj kjo ka shkaktuar mbingarkese te power suply si dhe difekt tek kapacitoret,kapacitoret pastaj i japin difekt ventilatorit ulje te numrit te rrotullimeve dhe zhurma.Mbaj parasysh shumica e difekteve hardware vijne jo vetem prej mirembajtjes apo konfiguracionit,po edhe nga koha e perdorimit.te gjitha pjeset
hardware jane llogaritur ne laborator te punojne deri ne nje limit te caktuar oresh,psh power supply 25mije ore,nqs kompjuteri
e kalon numrin e oreve te punes mbi 25 mije ore power supply prishet,pavarsisht se sa mire e ke mirembajtur kompjuterin,cdo pjese ka jetegjatesine e vet.
Nje power supply e re asnjehere nuk jep zhurme,shiko cfare fuqie perballon 250-300-350? te duhet te pakten 300. Nqs ke motherboard pentium 4 te duhet te futesh nje konector te bardhe
te vogel te rrymes qe ka kater brima dhe eshte katror dhe qe quhet power connector per  core voltazh 12 volt dhe futet tek 4 kunja diku ne mes te motherbordit

----------


## Force-Intruder

Yo Kroksi,
Edhe une kam patur njehere zhurme te tille ne nje nga PC, aq shume saqe kur mbaroja pune me ziente koka ehe per 2 ore rresht.
Por tmerrin e vertete do ta ndjesh kur Zhurma te nderpritet krjt papritur. atehere do te fillosh te shqetesohesh...te ngrihesh nga karrigja dhe te shohesh prapa njesise qendrore... do te ulesh e do te ngrihesh prape per te kontrolluar nese fan punon apo jo? LOOOOOOOOOL 
Nejse sa per zgjidhjet vlen cfare tha benseven.
Bye

----------


## edspace

Nuk te rekomandoj ti hedhesh vaj ushqyesit. Kjo eshte shume e rrezikshme dhe mund te shkaktoje deme jo vetem ne ushqyes por dhe ne pjese te tjere te kompjuterit ku mund te kulloje vaji. Benseven thote ti hedhesh vetem nje pike por perseri nuk rekomandohet. Ideale do ishte PAK graso (si ajo e guzhinietave). Mund ta aplikosh tek boshti i ventilatorit me nje fije shkrepese ose ndonje gjilpere. Para se te besh kete sigurohu qe kompjuteri eshte shkeputur nga priza. Ventilatori eshte shume delikat dhe levizja me e vogel jashte boshtit fillon zhurme te tmershme. Ky mund te jete edhe problemi me ushqyesin qe ke tani. Je munduar ta pastrosh nga pluhurat dhe e ke deformuar. Per pluhurat eshte mire te perdoresh ndonje bombul me ajer ose ndonje furce me qime sa me te buta. 

Gjithashtu sigurohu qe kompjuteri eshte ne nivel me dyshemene. Kompjuteri duhet te kete vend te mjaftueshem nga mbrapa qe te mund te qarkulloje ajri. Sigurohu qe vidhat e ushqyesit jane shtrenguar deri ne fund dhe kabllot jane larg. Poshte kompjuterit mund te vendosesh edhe disa kemza gome ose shkumdeti. 

Kompjuteri mund te kete dhe ventilatore te tjera brenda per procesorin ose kartelen e grafiqeve. Mundohu ti pastrosh edhe keta por duhet te tregosh shume kujdes sepse keta ventilatore jane akoma me te vegjel dhe jane te rethuar me pjese te tjera delikate. Per keta ventilatore mos perdor vaj ne asnje menyre. Pastroi vete me ajer te kompresuar ose me ndonje furce te bute.

Shiko edhe kete faqe tjeter te forumit ne lidhje me zhurmen e ventilatorit te procesorit. 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...e&pagenumber=2

----------


## krokodili_73

Cuna po per 'water cooling systems', ka ndonjeri ndonje informacio, ja vlejn, a e shtojne performancen e pc dhe a e reduktojne zhurmen.
Ta
Kroksi

----------


## benseven11

Sigurisht e shtojne performancen dhe e ulin akoma me shume zhurmen krahasuar me sistemin tradicional me ajer,uji ftof me mire gjithmone,edhe kur chipsi i procesorit pentium ose AMD
eshte ne ngarkese maximale temperatura e tij ne sistemet me uje eshte gjithnje e ulet ne nivel 24grade-30grade(varet nga temp e ambjentit te dhomes) max se sa ne sistemet me ajer,ku temperatura sillet tek 36-38-60gr celcius.Ne sistemet qe kemi ne kompjutera te gjithe ne ketu,me rritjen e ngarkeses se punes se procesorit gjithnje temperatura rritet dhe kuptohet kete rritje te temperatures qe shkakton procesori e mban nen kontroll dhe e zbutin ventilatoret. Ne sistemet me uje uji "absorbon"
gjithe nxehtesine e krijuar nga procesori dhe per pasoje eviton nevojen e perdorimit te ventilatorit 1 ose 2 ne motherbord dhe kuptohet zhurme nuk ka.Eshte me i lire si sistem se sa sistemi me ajer, duke perdorur sistemin me uje  kompjuteri punon 30% me shpejt.Vetem duhet patur parasysh qe sistemi me uje nuk mund te arrije te krijoje nje ambjent ftohes me temperature me te ulet se temperatura e dhomes.Nqs temperatura e ambjentit ku eshte kompjuteri eshte 25 grade atehere mos shpreso qe sistemi me uje  te krijoje nje ambjent ftohes per kompjuterin nen 25 grade.Nje sistem ftohes me uje shkon afersisht 115-120 dollare.
I vetmi problem eshte se sistemet e ftohjes me uje jane te rrezikshem ne rast se uji pikon jashte sistemit ftohes qe mund te shkaterroje komplet kompjuterin
per ta ndertuar sistemin me uje pjeset kryesore qe duhen jane
nje pompe me kapacitet 5litrauje/min,nje "bllok uji" keshtu e quajne nje pjese e madhe e blloqeve te ujit prodhohen ne Tajvan dhe jane pas shitur 30 dollare copa nuk e di sa i ka shkuar cmimi tani,ca tubaplastike te holle,nje radiator dhe ca tela
Mund te behet vete si sistem po ti blesh te gjitha pjeset qe duhen
ketu keni nje fotografi te water bllokut

----------


## benseven11

ketu eshte pamja e radiatorit

----------


## benseven11

pompe me prevalence 5 litra uje/minute

----------

